# Buying Property In Dubai



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to buy a small property (1-2 BHK in any apartment) in Dubai to get rid of increasing rents all over UAE,

Can anyone pls advice what precaution one should have before buying property in Dubai,

*Also How : 
1. We can get the current market rate of such area, 
2. Who is the authorized property dealer/broker?
3. What is the pre & post task for buying Property,*
4. which bank can give me the best interest rate on Property loan?

Sorry for asking all quest together but I am really not familiar with this terms & never bought any property yet,

Kindly share your experience & knowledge here,

Would really appreciate you kindly reply & suggestion...

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

lots of advice on the forum if you try the search button


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

op2:


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

A legit real estate agent can help you with all of the questions you've asked for. i personally find that a 'good' agent is worth the commission of only 2%. the reason being, deal with everything for you without you having to stress over it all. documentation, helping with bank procedures, finding the right property for you within your budget etc.

if you want, i can hook you up with someone you can trust. let me know if you need me to.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i too would suggest you use the search function on the forum as this has been discussed many times over the past year or so. it is a somewhat complicated and costly process however your bank/agent/lawyer will be able to guide you through the various steps. i have written of my experience + opinions in these threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/160445-becoming-landlord.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/300337-getting-expat-mortgage-dubai.html

the basic steps are usually:

- get pre approval for mortgage so you know your budget + available funds
- find place + sign MOU, place deposit
- finalize mortgage, if seller has mortgage left then your bank will pay their bank thus obtaining the title deed + release of lien/noc from bank
- set transfer date with DLD
- obtain NOC from developer
- visit land department office for final transfer

that is the gist of it anyway.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Safwanish said:


> A legit real estate agent can help you with all of the questions you've asked for. i personally find that a 'good' agent is worth the commission of only 2%. the reason being, deal with everything for you without you having to stress over it all. documentation, helping with bank procedures, finding the right property for you within your budget etc. if you want, i can hook you up with someone you can trust. let me know if you need me to.


Can you tell me company and individual names of trustworthy rental agents please?


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Can you tell me company and individual names of trustworthy rental agents please?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Angela Davis (Jul 31, 2013)

lijet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to buy a small property (1-2 BHK in any apartment) in Dubai to get rid of increasing rents all over UAE,
> 
> ...


I'll suggest you try a legal and trust worthy property management organization.
If you like I'll guide you about one of my responsible company.If you like I'll provide you the complete detail about agent also.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Safwanish said:


> A legit real estate agent can help you with all of the questions you've asked for. i personally find that a *'good' agent* is worth the commission of *only 2%*. the reason being, *deal with everything for you* *without you having to stress over it all*. documentation, helping with bank procedures, finding the right property for you within your budget etc.
> 
> if you want, i can hook you up with *someone you can trust*. let me know if you need me to.


Last I checked, we were still in Dubai. But happy to be proved wrong


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm guessing you may be able to afford something in International City?

Even so, Dubai is a volatile market prone to radical swings in property values. 




lijet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to buy a small property (1-2 BHK in any apartment) in Dubai to get rid of increasing rents all over UAE,
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For loans you might want to check out Souq Almal website to start your research.
Home Finance – Compare Mortgages and home loans from banks in the UAE, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia | Souqalmal.com


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Last I checked, we were still in Dubai. But happy to be proved wrong


Contrary to popular belief, there are some good people in the city.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Safwanish said:


> Contrary to popular belief, there are some good people in the city.


... none of which are in real estate business...


----------



## supersaver (Feb 5, 2014)

Deleted - touting for business.


----------

